# I love BBQ!    I've got some tools!    I kinda have to build one,  don't I ?



## bubbonehead

A short time ago a friend of mine who recently had purchased a Bubba Smoker and started a weekend BBQ and Catering business, suggested that I modify my little Char-Griller into a reverse flow smoker. During my research I discovered this web site and learned tons watching several builds. So after having gone ahead and changing my little grill into a reverse flow, and being very happy with the results, it was now time to get serious. I found a 250 gallon propane tank and got busy. I also acquired a 4’ by 8’ sheet of half inch thick steel. I haven’t seen anyone use half inch yet but have seen comments saying the thicker the better. I welcome any feedback anyone cares to offer as I proceed. This will be fairly slow progress as the weekends are the only time I have available to work on it. I started two weeks ago, here’s what I’ve done so far.


----------



## bubbonehead

I cut 29.5” out of the length. Not building for competition or to make money. My wife and I are raising 5 grandchildren and my little Char-Griller just isn’t big enough sometimes.







This is where I stopped for the first weekend. I ran out of argon, so I couldn’t finish my hinges. I scored 100% of the door cut-out and cut all the way thru in 6 different places adding up to about 50% of the total. I figured I’d stop there so I could weld my hinges in place and to try to prevent warping.







This last weekend I cut the door thru one edge at a time, attaching my flange as I went.







And hinges.







And Handle.







My dividing plate. ½” thick and heavy!







I started cutting out for the firebox. I gotta tell ya, when I got down to just a little paper thin bit of steel left and that thing popped open (and by pop, I mean BANG!), I peed a little.

So far I'm grinning a lot.


----------



## raymo76

Looking good! Keep us posted with plenty of pictures.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Yep, everyone with a little ability and a few tools has to try at least one.*

*After seeing the quality of what you have done so far, I have a feeling you will turn out a fine smoker.*

*By the way welcome to the forum, glad to have you with us.*


----------



## michael ark

I live 60 miles nw of memphis.


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you very much. I've been reading here for a good while and learned a bunch. I also promise to try and incorporate a couple things I haven't seen yet in true Biker fashion, I have to be different.


----------



## SmokinAl

This is going to be a beauty!


----------



## scarbelly

Going to be a beauty for sure.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Absolutely try new ideas.*

*Like a said in another post, If everyone does what has already been tried, everyone's smokers would look the same.*


----------



## bubbonehead

Slow progress yesterday. I'm still out of acetylene, payday is Monday. I cleaned a bunch of rust out of the tank. My wife said I looked like her dad did when he got home from the cole mines every day in Virginia. I scored the under side of my dividing plate where I want to bend it after a trip to Airgas. Today I plan to finish cutting out the peices of the fire box and maybe start welding it together. Goes a lot slower with a cut-off wheel.


----------



## salbaje gato

very nice build, i too like to try something new


----------



## tom c

Looks like you have a plan and it's coming together great.


----------



## stovebolt

Great looking project. Workmanship looks superb. I know it's going to be a fine machine, but that much

steel is going to take many BTUs to warm it up. Once it gets there it should hold it well.

  Looking forward to the finished product.

  Chuck


----------



## ptcruiserguy

Looking good so far, and also some nice work done there.

This ought to be one mean machine when it is done.


----------



## SmokinAl

Boy you sure have a nice workshop!


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you for all the kind words. I don't feel like I got that much done this weekend. I had to make a trip to Memphis to buy more cut-off wheels and that took a big bite out of my time.







I did finally get the pieces cut for the firebox. I have some very tolerant neighbors.  Once again they failed to organize themselves together in order to go buy me a plasma cutter.







This is my practice smoker. I named her after my first marital experience, whom I often refer to as my practice wife. She also was unpredictable and hard to control.







Got the job done alright. Until next weekend my friends. Maybe I can keep from running out of anything for once.


----------



## michael ark




----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks, my wife is sure that a 12 step program must exist to address my tool problem. Hope she never finds one and organizes an intervention!


----------



## bubbonehead

OK, Saturday update.







It was 35 degrees out so I took the tank around back for a good burn.

My two year old grandson got that same mesmerized look in his eyes watching the flames that I get. Cool!







Got my dividing plate tweeked into shape. That's 1/4" drop for every foot of length.

You were so right Stovebolt, This plate put a hurt on two freshly filled oxygen/acetylene bottles! BTU hungry!







Got my firebox tacked together. Then it was time to take a break.

My oldest grandson made honor roll, so he and I went to a movie.

I didn't even know they had honor roll in the second grade!

Well, I better go get busy and see what I can get done today.







I gues the first thing I need to do is unload my trailer. These were a freebie I got on my lunch break Friday.

A company next to mine was replacing some rail. I inquired and was told to help myself. I love freebies!


----------



## bubbonehead

Sunday went pretty good. I finished welding the fire box and started test fitting everything.





























































Getting there slow but sure. Still grinning!


----------



## raymo76

Right on brotha! Can't wait to see the next progress report.


----------



## sunman76

looking sweet that baby should hold some heat good...


----------



## bubbonehead

Got a late start Saturday, I had to change out the water pump in my truck first.

I did get the deviding plate and drain tube welded in place.

























Not exactly plum, but I guess it will work. I better go see how much I can get done today.

It will be a short work day again, I promised my soon to be daughter-in-law that I would give her a tattoo this afternoon.

I was really hoping to have this thing functional by Thanksgiving but it's not looking good.


----------



## bubbonehead

Well, I came in to eat lunch and get ready for the tattoo. I don't know if I'll get anymore done today so I'll post what I did.



















I also cut out my dampner (not pictured) for between the fire box and cook chamber from some 1/4 inch diamond plate I had.

I scored the firebox top where I want to cut it when I get back to it.


----------



## raymo76

Looking good!! I'm enjoying watching the process.


----------



## africanmeat

wow it looks great i will look for more


----------



## michael ark

Keep up the good


----------



## bubbonehead

I have a question about my exhaust. I have some 3.25" pipe I intend to use and so will have multiple stacks. I'm thinking three, I can always damper down a little if needed. It's what I have on hand and I'm thinking that in terms of airflow, having my exhaust distributed from front to back will be beneficial. My question is in terms of how far down into the cook chamber to bring the pipe. I know I want it close to the level of the cook grate, but a little above, dead even, a little below? Any guidance from the pros would be very much appreciated.


----------



## bubbonehead

Had a good day today. A two year old's birthday party and I still made progress on my smoker.

















































Who needs a plazma cutter?!?







Pa paw does! Cook us sumpin Pa paw!


----------



## jjwdiver

Looking like a great smoker so far - thanks for the Qview!

John


----------



## SmokinAl

Boy it's really coming along nicely!

Great bunch of Grandkids you got there too.

No I know why your building such a big smoker.


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks Al, you know those boys can put a hurt on some groceries too! Just gonna get worse the bigger they get.

I am so close to being able to fire this thing up it's killing me!







Here's my dampener for the stacks. I chopped up a C-clamp. Closed . . .







Open!


----------



## smokeman62

This smoker looks feakin awsome. I would love to see it up close.


----------



## dragons breath

Good fit. Good welding. Great ideas. Looking close to firing up!


----------



## big twig

Wow, really cool build! Can't wait to see the finished product and of course some Q.


----------



## raymo76

Man that sure is coming along just fine!


----------



## chinasmoke

Wow!! I'm going to have to borrow some ideas for my build


----------



## bubbonehead

ChinaSmoke said:


> Wow!! I'm going to have to borrow some ideas for my build


Thank you! That's the whole point of sharing ideas on this site, right? I know I've picked up enough fuel for some sleepless nights on here!

Yesterday I found out that due to circumstances I won't go into. Our plans to stay home today and smoke a bird had to change. Now I've got more build time!

Question: If I can get enough done to build a fire in it tomorrow for a good seasoning, any concerns with smoking a big meal in a new smoker on Saturday?

Two turkeys, a ham and a fatty for breakfast while we wait.


----------



## bubbonehead

No where near done, but ready for a good fire!

It's supposed to rain here Saturday so I'm going to have to move her around in the back under a roof I built over my back patio a couple years ago.

I can't wait!!! I sense a sleepless night coming. I'm not weird . . . . right?







I knew I'd find a use for the other end of these things!



















I'll have to prop her up on cinder blocks for this one. Ultimately I'll build a trailer around her.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Yep, just about time for a trailer. *

*That thing sure is looking good.*


----------



## raymo76

It's looking like a beast man! Good job


----------



## bubbonehead

Oh just let me say, this here redneck is one happy sombitch!!!

I was worried about getting her up to temp. Didn't really take that long at all. looks like I will need to add some stove gasket around my lid but other than that I'm really happy with how easy she is to tune. My temp gauges haven't arrived yet from Hong Kong so I only had my infrared thermometer to go by but from what I'm seeing, slicker than wet puppy dung in January!








Made some temporary legs just to get her around back, had to get a cold one (or six) after all that grunting and pulling.







Looks like TBS to me!



















I poured two gallons of water in the pan to check for leaks and had plenty of room for more. No leaks by the way!







Can't wait til that alarm goes off at 3:00am so I can build another fire!

This is where I'm making mad scientist laughter but don't know how to spell it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Q view to come . . . . unless I completely dork it up.


----------



## michael ark

What color are you going with?


----------



## bubbonehead

Breakfast really hit the spot! The birds are looking good, IT 149. I'll add the ham soon. Oh yea, got some pig candy on there too!













I'm thinking I'll paint her black and orange. Be back later with more Q-view.


----------



## roller

It must be nice to have talent !  GREAT looking smoker !


----------



## bubbonehead

Oh m'damn! I need a nap now.







Look what came in the mail an hour or so before I pulled the birds! Building during the smoke, yea buddy!













Time to lay down.


----------



## bubbonehead

Got some more done over the weekend. Built my upper grate, hinges and lock down for the fire box.





































an old bar clamp that out-lived it's usefulness.







I had to schedule my last week of vacation before I lost it at year's end so I've got this whole week to work on it!


----------



## sunman76

Good lookn build


----------



## frosty

What a wonderful build, lots of detals, and it's a guaranteed WINNER!  Cute kids, I know you'll be teaching them a lot, and loads of fun to come.  CONGRATS!


----------



## rubbin butts

*Lookin Good!*

*Glad to see you used an acme thread on that door lock down.*

*Most people would use a regular SAE thread, which with my experience would seize up when the fire box got hot.*


----------



## SmokinAl

What a great looking smoker!

You are a very talented guy!


----------



## bubbonehead

Not a whole lot of progress today. It's been cold and rainy for daze! My back yard is a swamp so I can't get to the axle I want to use for this without tearing things up.

I did get a basket/box thing made for inside the fire box. Don't know how low it will last, I see alot made very heavy duty on here.













I'm trying to keep things as simple yet functional as possible.

I used to work under an engineer who taught me this acronym:

*K*eep

*i*t

*s*imple

*s*anitary

*m*aintainable &

*e*xplainable

never could get used to it when I'd be working on something and he'd just walk up and say "kiss me".


----------



## raymo76

Looks great brotha!


----------



## berninga87

Awesome! I look forward to seeing the finished product, and the food looks great! Funny acronym too haha! I wish the engineers I worked with thought that way!


----------



## bubbonehead

Added a handle to the firebox door. Think I used pretty much all of this slag hammer.







Got started building the trailer. Not as far as I'd like to be thanks to some old dry rotted tires. Plenty of cussing practice! Just kidding Mom, just said "darn" a couple times. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Sore, tired, hungry. Some days I just feel old. Then one of them kids makes me laugh. It's all good.


----------



## jjwdiver

Looks awesome and I love all the updates. Great looking birds and fatty too!

John


----------



## chinasmoke

Looks amazing congrats!!!


----------



## chinasmoke

Hi Buddonehead

I have a question for you since you are smoking in your newly built pit. besides burning yours out did you sand/blast the inside of the cooking chamber?  The reason why i'm asking is i burned mine out and the black metal etching is still there.  Do you think it is safe to leave it in?


----------



## diesel

I think you will be very happy with the 1/2 inch plate for the firebox.  It will hold heat very well.  So when you cook all night, you will only have to get up every 4 hours instead of every 2.  I bet that once you get used to it you will be able to hold at 200 degs for a long time..  220-250 .. which ever you please. 

I build a RF smoker a little over a year ago and it is the best cooker I have ever used.  I Love it and I am sure you and your family/friends will also.

Good luck with the rest of the build and good smoking to ya!


----------



## bubbonehead

ChinaSmoke said:


> Hi Buddonehead
> 
> I have a question for you since you are smoking in your newly built pit. besides burning yours out did you sand/blast the inside of the cooking chamber?  The reason why i'm asking is i burned mine out and the black metal etching is still there.  Do you think it is safe to leave it in?




No, I burned it out the one time when it was just the tank. Before I did that I cleaned it out (rust) best I could with a flap wheel on my angle grinder. Then I built a fire in the fire box the day before my first smoke to cleanse that steel of it's previous sins. The inside is black, that's normal. I'd say as long as it's black from the normal process of having smoke pass thru it, no prob. If it's charred remains of some material that once occupied the container, remove it. If your container is an old propane tank, no worries.


----------



## bubbonehead

Wasn't expecting snow this morning! Glad I got that old trailer with the donor axle out of the back yard yesterday!














Looks like some kind of Mad Max dragster or something. Cool but not what I need.







Ah, that's better! But dang that took some doing!

I had no idea that axle was solid until I cut into it.

So that ate up a bunch of time to do it correctly!

Here's the step by step before someone gets concerned that I might endanger a family of vacationers.

















































That's a bunch of wire right there!


----------



## sunman76

looks good but I have a problem with the kiss term ..lol  I welded mine then put some channel about two feet long around it for a just in case and welded

that all the way around the axle.. I know it is overkill but I know I don't have to worry about it anymore..lol
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Your build is looking great can't wait to see it done


----------



## dragons breath

Like this build! Great latch on fire door. Gotta keep it tight. I was thinking of something along that line for an air tight latch. Bet it works great.

Good fit prep on the axle and weld out. There are some areas where you can't over do it and this is one of them.

I thought it was cold here, but you're lucky to have a place indoors to work. It got down to the high 20s last couple of nights and now I won't go outside until 9 or 10 in the morning. No snow or wind and lots of sunshine here, just cold.

Looks like there's light at the end of your tunnel!


----------



## bubbonehead

Dragons Breath said:


> Like this build! Great latch on fire door. Gotta keep it tight. I was thinking of something along that line for an air tight latch. Bet it works great.
> 
> Good fit prep on the axle and weld out. There are some areas where you can't over do it and this is one of them.
> 
> I thought it was cold here, but you're lucky to have a place indoors to work. It got down to the high 20s last couple of nights and now I won't go outside until 9 or 10 in the morning. No snow or wind and lots of sunshine here, just cold.
> 
> Looks like there's light at the end of your tunnel!


Thank you sir. The fire door lock down works great. That piece of steel has a slight bow to it so once I draw it down with this it is nice and tight all around. The previous life of that 1/2 inch steel was to keep the jacks of big rig trailers from going through the asphalt at a loading dock. The company that had them replaced them with concrete and it became one of those right place at the right time deals. My welding table is made from a piece also, that and some 3/8" wall round tubing that I also lucked up on for less than scrap price. The table weighs like 1100 pounds and doesn't budge no matter what I do to it. Ahh, the simple pleasures!

 By the way, I enjoyed reading about your ordeal with air intake. I constantly change my design mid stream for the same reasons. Seems Like I hear that engineer's voice in my ear again!


----------



## bubbonehead

Got my trailer pretty much there today. In the morning I'll clean up some welds and take better pictures. Sorry most of mine are night shots. That's when she makes me come in the house to eat!







Oh yeah, the third temp gauge showed up today too. My stepson said I should name her Smokester. What do you think?


----------



## michael ark




----------



## africanmeat

Wow it looks amazing


----------



## sunman76

oh yea that rig is looking good brother great work!


----------



## frosty

Mighty impressive, you'r on the home stretch now.  EXCELLENT JOB!


----------



## ptcruiserguy

This has been a great build. You have done a fantastic job.

I hope this smoker gives you many great smokes in 

the future. Excellent workmanship.

Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## bubbonehead

In the daylight.













So what goes through a "normal" person's mind when they come up behind this on the road?







I had to bend the handles for my intake dampeners. I measure right for the frame but didn't think about the bolts in the hangers.



















I took her for a little test ride. Pulls great, straight and steady! I can only see the tops of the stacks in my mirror above that big Harley sticker in my back window. She's so short and narrow I can only see her in my side mirrors when turning. This also made backing up difficult.

I'm going to take a break from it for a little while before adding fenders and a propane fire starter. I'm thinking of a detachable prep surface over the tire also.


----------



## SmokinAl

That's a beauty! Can't wait to see her in action!


----------



## alelover

Looks great. Are you going to add a platform for standing on while you cook.


----------



## mmain1

Wholly Moley!  What a great build!  Looks great.


----------



## tjohnson

I'm diggin' the build

Todd


----------



## bubbonehead

alelover said:


> Looks great. Are you going to add a platform for standing on while you cook.


Thanks. No, the lower cook grate is only 40" off the ground. Seems like a pretty good work hidth.


----------



## bubbonehead

OK, I let it sit long enough. I smoked a couple slabs and a shoulder yesterday. Sorry, no Q-view. Food doesn't sit still long enough to get pics around this house!

But I did work on my gas fire starter. I used this to get the hickory going yesterday and was happy enough with it to cut a hole and make it part of this ugly contraption.























































Ooooh FIRE!!!

I'm thinking I'll replace the hose with hard line before paint. Speaking of which, I had Harley black and orange in mind. It's also my high school colors.

But the more I look at her I'm thinking maybe John Deere green and yellow. What do you think? Something else maybe? I need ideas.


----------



## sprky

There is only 1 thing I can think of that would make it better...........................Pic's of it with some good  Q on her.


----------



## dragons breath

I say go with what you like best. You just need to get flame resistant paint. VHT makes different colors, but they're hard to get here. It's a silica ceramic based paint that if cured right is good to 2000 degrees. I really like your propane assist! That's looks like something I might incorporate into my smoker.  How does the double stacks work out. Do you think it's necessary?


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks, I'll check into the VHT paint. I did the double stacks really because that's what I had lying around and according to the calculater I needed two of that diameter for the correct volume. That being said, it works GREAT. I'm very glad I did it this way.


----------



## frosty

Good looking, I know you'll be painting it something purty!  Super work!


----------



## meatinc

What a great build! Congrats on making a killer smoker and putting it to work!  Thanks for the thread!


----------



## bubbonehead

I picked up this little sand blast pistol at harbor freight with a coupon for $14.99. I figured for that price I wouldn't get too hurt if it didn't do as I needed.








I saw a video on you-tube of the same gun and the guy said to pour the play-sand through a screen to get out the big stuff that would clog the gun. This much junk came out of this much sand.







Glad I saw that video. I found way bigger stuff than this later.







A quick test on what is left of that trailer that donated my axle.







Not at all disappointed! Noticed that it works much better if I let the compressor catch up with me each time I empty the 20 oz. hopper.

That is really the only down fall. I need a bigger compressor. Santa?







Slow going but it gets into those places I can't get to otherwise, and I can sweep up the sand and use it again! Flows better the second time too!

Merry Merry, Happy Happy y'all.


----------



## raymo76

Damn man, this has been a really enjoyable thread/build to follow. Can't wait to see it all painted up! Congrats and a really good job well done.


----------



## chinasmoke

B, I would recommend getting sand meant for sandblasting. Play sand has silica, which is very bad when inhaled.


----------



## bubbonehead

ChinaSmoke said:


> B, I would recommend getting sand meant for sandblasting. Play sand has silica, which is very bad when inhaled.


Yeah, I know. Part of the reason I went with playsand is I can't find anyplace around here that sells sandblasting media. I read quite a bit on the internet about the silica issue, if I'm understanding all the stats correctly from the government study, out of 100,000 people in the study that sandblast for a living all day every day 14 died from what "may" have been caused by the silica. I figure my odds are pretty good just doing this one project, and I am wearing a resperator. I'm only using it on the spots that are hard to get to with my angle grinder too. The grinder is way faster.


----------



## rubbin butts

Bubbonehead said:


> Yeah, I know. Part of the reason I went with playsand is I can't find anyplace around here that sells sandblasting media. I read quite a bit on the internet about the silica issue, if I'm understanding all the stats correctly from the government study, out of 100,000 people in the study that sandblast for a living all day every day 14 died from what "may" have been caused by the silica. I figure my odds are pretty good just doing this one project, and I am wearing a resperator. I'm only using it on the spots that are hard to get to with my angle grinder too. The grinder is way faster.


Sandblasting sand is also silica, best bet is just to use your respirator, it will stop you from inhaling the silica particles.

Bottom line is you don't want to inhale particles of anything.It's just like everything else, you can be killed walking across the street also.

The best warning is to use common sense.


----------



## shoneyboy

One fine build !!! If you can fine sugar sand, it will work great in that sand blaster.....That's what I have been using in mine.....


----------



## bubbonehead

Finally got some paint on this thing! Went with my first idea.

First I needed to add a way to shut off this hole once my fire is started.







Closed







Open







I could ony find the high temp stuff in a rattle can locally. The pattern is soooo small it's very difficult to get a smooth lay down. Hopefully it will last long enough to make it worth it.







still got fenders, lights and a little sumpen I been thinkin bout after seeing Dragon Breath's letters. It's gonbe cool fykin doit.


----------



## clyde79

great job on the build.very nice use of heavy steel


----------



## clyde79

when you fire up that beast are you relying on the internal dampers or the firebox dampers to maintain your heat


----------



## bubbonehead

Honestly a combination of both. Mostly I can control temp with the air inlet dampeners. Secondly I'll use the one between the firebox and the cook chamber. I've only necked down the exhaust dampener a couple times just experimenting. I've only cooked on it twice so far. I wanted to be sure that I had more adjustability than I would probably really need. Hard to add more after the fact if I realized I didn't have enough of something, easy to adjust something down if you don't really need it.


----------



## rubbin butts

*Paint job looks great,*

*Some nice wheels along with the fenders would really set it off.*

*Are you planning on a work shelf below the door.*


----------



## solaryellow

Very nice job Bubbonehead! I really like the weed burner port on the firebox and am thinking about adding one to mine.


----------



## bubbonehead

Rubbin Butts said:


> *Paint job looks great,*
> 
> *Some nice wheels along with the fenders would really set it off.*
> 
> *Are you planning on a work shelf below the door.*


Thanks, but don't look too close.

I'm planning to build a removable work table that will attach over the wheel and extend out like a banana bar. Chrome rims are on my list but will have to wait. If I told my wife I'm on my way to get some rims I'd get more than "that look" at this point in time.


----------



## bubbonehead

solaryellow said:


> Very nice job Bubbonehead! I really like the weed burner port on the firebox and am thinking about adding one to mine.


$17.99 at HF with coupon! Works great and sounds awesome! It echos inside the whole smoker and sounds like a jet taking off. My neighbor heard it over the fence and got "curious".


----------



## solaryellow

Bubbonehead said:


> $17.99 at HF with coupon! Works great and sounds awesome! It echos inside the whole smoker and sounds like a jet taking off. My neighbor heard it over the fence and got "curious".




We use one to get things started as well but end up propping it up so we can work on other things while it is busy making coals.


----------



## bubbonehead

OK, here's my hat tip to Dragon's Breath. I wouldn't have even thought of trying this otherwise.

By the way DB, good thing you don't live close by. My Wife thought I was done, not happy with me, I mean you. I mean me.







Anyone care to guess? Not an Olympic torch!







Now that's a Bonehead thing right there!

I intend to make a second one. One will by mounted on the fire box door and the other up on the lid counter weight, both painted orange.







It's 20" tall and 12" wide.


----------



## chinasmoke

Looks AWESOME!! is that just done with a acetylene torch? I've been meaning to ask DB


----------



## ecto1

Wow is all I can say!!


----------



## dragons breath

Now that is awesome. I want one. Can you do a dragon's head breathing fire? You really have skills. You did it completely different from the way I did. I used a computer.

Nice paint job. Orange on black.  The paint looks glossy. How'd you do that?

I like the fire lighting door. Good idea that might get used again!


----------



## clyde79

nice outlaw touch


----------



## bubbonehead

ChinaSmoke said:


> Looks AWESOME!! is that just done with a acetylene torch? I've been meaning to ask DB


Thank you. Yes, my torch and I used my grinder between the teeth. I also had to touch up a couple spots with the welder and then grind flat. The right nostral and right eye at the top.


----------



## bubbonehead

Dragons Breath said:


> Now that is awesome. I want one. Can you do a dragon's head breathing fire? You really have skills. You did it completely different from the way I did. I used a computer.
> 
> Nice paint job. Orange on black.  The paint looks glossy. How'd you do that?
> 
> I like the fire lighting door. Good idea that might get used again!


Thanks DB. I could send you a file to plug into that CNC cutter. Will a PDF or EPS format work with it? What kind of Dragon? Nortic? English? Chinese? One of the ways I earn a pay check is managing a Graphic Arts department.

The paint is Rust-Oleum engine enamel. http://rustoleumautomotive.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=372

I could only find one can of VHT 2000 degree primer while looking locally so I grabbed it and used it on the firebox. Hopefully that will give the 500 degree engine enamel a slight advantage.


----------



## chinasmoke

question for you i believe our pits are about the same size how do you like the placements of your gauges?  I've been debating weather to go with one in the middle or three like yours?


----------



## chinasmoke

Bubbonehead said:


> Thanks DB. I could send you a file to plug into that CNC cutter. Will a PDF or EPS format work with it? What kind of Dragon? Nortic? English? Chinese? One of the ways I earn a pay check is managing a Graphic Arts department.
> 
> The paint is Rust-Oleum engine enamel. http://rustoleumautomotive.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=372
> 
> I could only find one can of VHT 2000 degree primer while looking locally so I grabbed it and used it on the firebox. Hopefully that will give the 500 degree engine enamel a slight advantage.


I'd like to see this thing too


----------



## bubbonehead

Hey DB, something like this maybe?


----------



## dragons breath

That's looks good. When I said I use the computer I meant that I lay out the letters in photoshop to real size and font, then print them out and use the paper as a template to transfer to the metal. A long process. But yes, I would like a line drawing that's similar in size to your flaming skull. My printer restrictions are 8 1/2 x 11 so I could break it up in photoshop and print quadrants to make it big enough. No since messing around with some little graphics.

 I cut the letters out of 1/4" plate and rolled them on a roll form to the radius of the tank. I could do the same with a dragon head graphic.

Man one idea leads to another!

Thanks Bubbonehead


----------



## bubbonehead

I tried to attach it to a PM but can't. PM me an email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## bubbonehead

ChinaSmoke said:


> question for you i believe our pits are about the same size how do you like the placements of your gauges?  I've been debating weather to go with one in the middle or three like yours?


The two lower ones are about an inch above the lower grate. The top one is just above that grate. I used three to monitor temp variation. I'm glad I did, as it showed me during the first use after installing them that I was losing a significant amount of heat where My lid did not seal very well (even after all the precautions I took cutting it out). Without that info I wouldn't have bothered cutting it off and reworking it's fitment before paint. I still plan to add a rope gasket as soon as I can. I had almost 20 degrees difference from one side to the other before. I'm anxious to to fire it up now to see how much if any it improved. I was also surprised at how much hotter it is at the top rack. If I could find one that goes high enough I'd put one in the firebox itself. You just can't have too much information when refining your process. I bought these three on eBay a buck a piece. With shipping it was still less than one somewhere else. I do intend to rotate them if I continue getting temp variation to see if the variation is in the gauges. Maybe that's why their so cheap.


----------



## bubbonehead

Got to fire her up for the first time after paint. The only place that didn't far well was the roof of the fire box. I had stacked some hickery there and when I moved it the 500 degree engine enamel punked out on me. Oh well, I'll stip it and use the 2000 degree stuff in that spot.







What paint survived the heat lost it's gloss anyway. Top side of firebox only, everything else looks great.







That last minute refit of the lid paid off. Less that 5 degrees variation side to side. Now for a little Q-view!







Chicken, pork and beef with room to spare.







God, I love this smoker! I never would have got this right without Smoking Meat Forums. Thank you to everyone who posted builds on here! Sharing of knowledge is the greatest gift!







Snacking . . .







and Smoking.                  Oh yeah, and grinning!


----------



## dragons breath

Your smoker turned out great and the delicious BBQ makes it all worth while. Looks sweet. I'm right behind you.


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks DB. I got to start on the second bonehead today but ran out of Oxygen when I got to this point.







So I decided to paint the first one with the time that that was allotted to me by  the Goddess of Redneck Menopause.

God, I hope she doesn't decide to read this! If I don't post anything else after this call the police. Tell them to look out back in the woods.







Then I went in the house to slice up the roast beef from yesturday for some sammies.







I have got to get me a good slicer, this is as thin as I can get it with a knive. Mmmmmmmmm, emmmmm good!


----------



## tdwester

Looks fantastic!!!!!!!


----------



## raymo76

AWESOMES!!!


----------



## bubbonehead

I can not believe my luck!!! My wife mentions to my wonderful awesome incredible Mother-in-law (I know that sounds odd) that I'm looking for a good meat slicer. She responds by saying "I have a big one that I don't use, you can have it next time you come to Virginia. It's a Hobart." Can you say ROAD TRIP this weekend!!! My wife's been jonesing to see her brother's newborn anyway. No building updates this weekend.


----------



## sunman76

hope ya have a good trip


----------



## sprky

Bubbonehead said:


> So I decided to paint the first one with the time that that was allotted to me by  the Goddess of Redneck Menopause.
> 
> God, I hope she doesn't decide to read this! If I don't post anything else after this call the police. Tell them to look out back in the woods.









  I love that but your right if the wife reads that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and you will be


----------



## mneeley490

WOW. I have no more words to describe how awesome that build is. Your great-grandchildren 10 times removed will still be cooking on that thing. Fantastic job!


----------



## bubbonehead

sprky said:


> I love that but your right if the wife reads that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you will be


Yeah, I got home Wednesday night from a business trip and she had just read it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





was the jest of what she had to say. She has a good sense of humor though. I mean, she did marry _me_ after all.


----------



## bubbonehead

I love vintage machines! I had no idea what era of slicer I was driving to VA to get, but "it's a Hobart" was enough info for me to be willing to listen to the Toy Story trilogy right behind me several times over and over.








It's a model 411. I haven't had much chance to research this thing yet. It's in good working order with just a couple parts missing.

A quick search revealed that what is availible is not inexpensive by any stretch but then again, it's a Hobart!

I think I'm going to take some time to do a full resoration on this puppy and really make it a show piece. One that get's used alot.

I think I'll start a separate thread to share my progress. Right now I'm going to go clean it up a bit and slice some Ham I smoked last weekend.

This is going to be so cool.


----------



## craigbn

Very nice!


----------



## clyde79

very cool u could paint it to match your smoker ,the wife would love those colors in her kitchen


----------



## bubbonehead

Clyde79 said:


> very cool u could paint it to match your smoker ,the wife would love those colors in her kitchen


She said "NO", except she used more syllables and she said it kind of loud.


----------



## clyde79

my wife and yours would prob get along and be able to laugh at what we put them through together common phrase in my house"what is that don't think you are bringing that in my house"


----------



## bubbonehead

Bolted on Skull number one today just before firing up for a smoke.







Got Skull number two cut out and ready to paint. I think this one turned out a little better. Practice I guess.







By the way, the wife actually seems a bit proud of her new title.


----------



## dragons breath

You have the outlaw look going on. Did you weld bolts on the back to hold in place?


----------



## bubbonehead

Here's how I did it. This is the back of the first one.







 Then I made a template and drilled holes through the firebax door. Tapped the mount 5/16" 24tpi

Here's a cool angle of the second one. I had to rotate my mount 180 degrees down between the eyes.







While I was waiting for paint to dry I decided to try sealing my lid with Permatex Black RTV.







Cleaned the under side of the flange with a scraper and then a rag soaked in brake cleaner. Ran a nice bead and smoothed it with a puddy knive.







Then I smeared some bacon fat on the main body to keep from gluing my lid shut.







Once the RTV skinned over good I closed the lid to get that custom fit.







I opened in after about an hour and added another bead where I needed it. I'll leave it closed til morning and see what I have.

Under a Tornado watch now. Fun never stops!


----------



## smokey charlie

Man  i gota say nice build I liked it all double stacks double dampers nice rf plate with taper super firebox good job on the handles it really turned out great I   liked the grates too very nice build and you gota a pretty sweet slicer to boot   I hope you get many years of smoked goodness  fantastic work I hope when I get around to building one it will be as nice as yours :grilling_smilie:


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you Charlie, I really appreciate that.

I left work early today feeling sick. Of course as I made my way through the garage all sickly, head hanging, I saw saw skull number two looking at me with dry paint ready to be bolted in place.

Well, that would only take a minute.













Reckon I won't lose it in a parking lot.

The wife just rolled her eyes again.


----------



## scarbelly

Man that smoker is looking awesome. Love the wife stories too because being something of a toy freak I hear them a lot here too.

I love vintage machines! I had no idea what era of slicer I was driving to VA to get, but "it's a Hobart" was enough info for me to be willing to listen to the Toy Story trilogy right behind me several times over and over

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]I had to laugh at this one. I have 9 grand kids and I have no idea how many times I have seen these movies  [/font]


----------



## antny616

Very COOL!!!! You got skill's my friend. Love the flames.


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks guys. I did a smoke yesterday and the new seal performed great.



















Sorry for the poor picture quality. I think maybe my cellphone camera spent too much time near my beer all day.

Yeah, that's it. Cellphone had a buzz. That's why IT forgot to take pictures of the other stuff. Yeah.


----------



## bubbonehead

Here's a couple videos of her in action.













I hope I did this right.


----------



## ice daddy

You did it right, and all I gotta say is WOW!!!    I mean really   WOW!!  Great post, great Q views, and I agree with everyone else, you definitely have skills.


----------



## fireman jb

Wow, that is a thing of beauty!!  Very well done, I might copy a few of your ideas on my own!


----------



## dragons breath

Right on. Never have to use lighter fluid again! I put your idea to work. Thanks.


----------



## bubbonehead

Lighter fluid!?!?!?! Dude!!! Never!! I'd rather admit to feelin up my cross-eyed cousin!

Me no habla lighter fluid senor.


----------



## raymo76

Bubbonehead said:


> Lighter fluid!?!?!?! Dude!!! Never!! I'd rather admit to feelin up my cross-eyed cousin!
> 
> Me no habla lighter fluid senor.




But but but Myron Mixon uses lighter fluid and he uh, wins a lot of comps n stuff....







  hahaha


----------



## bubbonehead

I believe it is every individual's God given right to do something wrong.

That's why Japanese people make motorcycles!


----------



## michael ark

Nice videos.:yahoo:


----------



## bubbonehead

Well, I finally got around to adding fenders. I've been so busy using this thing, I had stopped working on it. I have a light kit to put on it but I've been toying around with the idea of tombstone tail lights. Just not wanting to spend the money on them. Could just make them myself but the weekend is so short already.








My cell phone sure does have trouble with that orange paint.







That frame there accross the front is a mount for that detachable work table I mentioned earlier.

I ran out of day light before the paint dried to get pics of it together.







So, if you was to come up behind this on the road, what would you be thinkin?


















	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Anybody wanna guess what I'm gonna do with these things?


----------



## bubbonehead

I couldn't stand it, so before I left for work I put it together.







I may need to make the leg adjustable for unlevel (my yard) ground.


----------



## michael ark

Sweet looking smoker. I'll be looking for it on the road.


----------



## bubbonehead

Continuing to tweak. Strange day today. I woke up at 2:00am with flu like symptoms bad. By mid morning I felt well enough to change out brake pads on my truck and start doing a little more to the smoker. I made the leg that supports my table adjustable so that I can level it no matter where I am. Then I went ahead with something else I've been thinking about doing. Remember those cast iron grates?

























I know, the wheels still suck! I got something coming for that. It's gonna be cool.

Thanks Michael, you never know. Honk and I'll waive.

Anyway, I stopped moving and those flu symptoms are back. Getting old I guess. Happened sooner than I thought.


----------



## solaryellow

Love it! What wheels are ya looking to put on it?


----------



## bubbonehead

solaryellow said:


> Love it! What wheels are ya looking to put on it?




Well, Wheels aren't even close to in my budget. I found two hubcaps from a 1955 Chevy Belair on ebay, Got the set for $15.55.







I figure I'll paint that ring the same Chevy Orange I've been using.


----------



## shoneyboy

Looks Great and I really like the caps!!!  It maybe just me and the pictures, but it looks to me that the angle iron legs that you used to weld to the grate maybe galvanized. That can and will give you flu like symptoms….fever, aches and a headache. If it is and you are still feeling bad, drink some milk….it man help easy your symptoms…..Hope you are feeling better and the build looks great!!!!


----------



## smokey charlie

man i didnt think you could improve that smoker  but that table is a great idea i like the grates on top of the fire box too
bunn warmers  or boiling  anything 

i think your right on the hub caps too orange pinstripe on black edge  or just orange  it will look cool 

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## thin blue smoke

What a wicked looking smoker. Great job!


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks everyone! I'm really enjoying this smoker. Both building it and using it. This forum has definitely been one of the most important elements of the whole process.

There's no galvanized Shoneyboy, just good old hot rolled. The flu has been going around here and I guess I got enough of it to screw up my weekend. I had my heart set on doing a tri-tip after reading Jeff's newsletter. Maybe next weekend. Can't wait for my econo-bling to arrive!


----------



## ronrude

Great Work!  

With all of those tables, it looks like it will be great to work with.  I always run out of places to set stuff when I am doing my outdoor cooking. It would help me keep the mess down in the kitchen.


----------



## michael ark

I stop at west memphis every time I go to memphis to get some krystals.I like the grates ideal.Thumbs Up


----------



## kcbluesnbbq

Love the grates on the fire box. Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## sunman76

looks sweet


----------



## harleysmoker

Very cool! Can't believe I missed this thread.


----------



## frosty

Great smoker, I know West Memphis is fortuate to have it on the move.


----------



## bubbonehead

What a great day yesterday! So warm that I rode my 37 mile commute home with the leather in the saddlebag! First time this year! When I got home those hubcaps were there. They look cool. I'll get busy painting that ring this weekend.


----------



## alelover

That is one righteous smoker. A work of art.


----------



## jimf

Amazing job.  I am really impressed.

Reading through the post (skipping to Bubbonehead's posts) I was blown away.  Then I got to the video and my mind was even more blown.  Best thread ever!


----------



## africanmeat

This is a great build.


----------



## salbaje gato

sweet build. you can't have enough table space,  I just hung a 40 x20 inch butcherblock on one side and a 20x16  on the other side.of my rig, nice craftmanship


----------



## bubbonehead

SALBAJE GATO said:


> sweet build. you can't have enough table space,  I just hung a 40 x20 inch butcherblock on one side and a 20x16  on the other side.of my rig, nice craftmanship


I've checked out your build, it's extraordinary! You should rig something up so that when it's going around, carnival music plays!


----------



## salbaje gato

That's a good idea, It would fit the atmosphere that surrounds these Friday cooks at the shop,


----------



## bubbonehead

I just realized I never did post pics of my econo-bling. Actually had a heck of a time getting them on there. I ended up having to modify them a bit on the back side.








Please ignore the wood table leg. I'm in the middle of putting this area together and the adjustable steel leg I made won't get that short.

I removed a tree from this spot a couple weekends ago.







And I suppose as long as I'm posting pictures, I might as well share a look at what's inside too.


----------



## harleysmoker

Very cool smoker, and the inside looks great too!


----------



## scarbelly

Awesome job - I bet you are happy to finally be done too. Now you get to use it more


----------



## dragons breath

Sweeeeet! and the best part is using it. The Que looks tasty.


----------



## salbaje gato

Man.  Econo bling does The job super cool looking rig and from the looks of things, very  functional.


----------



## yogurt99

That's a great looking smoker.


----------



## bubbonehead

Thanks all for the great feedback. I've received so much more than I ever expected to back when I started this thing!


----------



## shoneyboy

That is one "PHAT" smoker !!!!


----------



## bubbonehead

OK, I realize this isn't specifically related to the build itself. But when you have a new addition to the family, one of the first things that new parents do is to show off the nursery right?

Well the smoker needed a proper place to reside and admittedly posting here is a bit addictive. So anyway, my new patio.

























I'll eventually extend a roof out over it when money allows.

I'm thinking of trying to incorporate a smoke stack into it with a small hood under it that would be just above that stacks of the smoker.

OK, I'll stop now. Probably.


----------



## sunman76

Looks great


----------



## alelover

That came out great.


----------



## frosty

Congrats on completion of the smoker and the patio.  Good luck on the roof, I bet it will help a bunch.  Overall a definate A+!!!  Lots of great Q-view to come shoing the results.


----------



## scarbelly

Both  the smoker and the patio turned out great. Congrats man


----------



## chemicalguy

very nice smoker ! How is the seal holding up.


----------



## bubbonehead

chemicalguy said:


> very nice smoker ! How is the seal holding up.


Thank you. The seal is doing great. The smoker gets fired up at least every other weekend and the seal isn't showing any signs of failure. In fact, last weekend I finally got around to welding a drip strip along the inside bottom edge of the lid and thought the heat of that might effect it. No problem!


----------



## circuit smoker

B - Great build.  I happened up on it looking for a design for a smoke stack damper.  You have some mad skills and imagination.


----------



## jarjarchef

Amazing build! 

I am gathering the mats for a build of my own. I was looking at the paint you used. How is it holding up? Fire box and the orange are what have me the most curious. 

Again great job and thank you for all of your details. I will be " borrowing" some ideas....... :biggrin:


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you. The Orange paint has actually started fading as it sits in direct sunlight all the time. I haven't had a chance to try yet but I think a little polishing compound should bring it back to life. I've moved it just under the edge of the roof over my back patio to help protect it. Long range I will extend the roof out over the spot where I want to keep the smoker. The paint on the firebox is holding up very well. Thanks again!


----------



## okiedave

Love the table; I may have to steal that idea.  I'm even more intrigued with your RF plate, though.  I'm doing a small-ish (24" dia x 55" long) smoker, and I've been avoiding the idea of the drip channel because I really don't want to cut up my 3/8" plate, especially not to weld in a skinny little piece of angle.  Your bent plate, though...I love it.  How's it working out?  How did you figure pre-bending dimensions?  How deep did you groove behind the bends, and how wide was the kerf?  I'm toying with scoring on top instead of on the bottom, then welding it back up to keep the shape.

What do you figure the weight to be?  With the material I'm using for mine (all 3/8" plate), and a double-walled firebox, I'm expecting it to come in at about 1500 lb.  I can't imagine yours is any less than that, given that you're using 1/2" plate, even without the double-walled firebox.


----------



## bubbonehead

OkieDave said:


> Love the table; I may have to steal that idea.  I'm even more intrigued with your RF plate, though.  I'm doing a small-ish (24" dia x 55" long) smoker, and I've been avoiding the idea of the drip channel because I really don't want to cut up my 3/8" plate, especially not to weld in a skinny little piece of angle.  Your bent plate, though...I love it.  How's it working out?  How did you figure pre-bending dimensions?  How deep did you groove behind the bends, and how wide was the kerf?  I'm toying with scoring on top instead of on the bottom, then welding it back up to keep the shape.
> 
> What do you figure the weight to be?  With the material I'm using for mine (all 3/8" plate), and a double-walled firebox, I'm expecting it to come in at about 1500 lb.  I can't imagine yours is any less than that, given that you're using 1/2" plate, even without the double-walled firebox.


It works great! I didn't like the idea of welding a piece of angle down the center either. This way no matter where something drips, it takes the most direct path to the drain. Basically I cut the plate to fit the inside dimension of the tank at the level I wanted the highest end. I made the bends over a one and a quarter O.D. tube. So when upside down on my table, what would be the high end sat down flush on the table. The other end looked like a tent with the center 1.25" off the table. Of coarse this made the bent end slightly narrower. Well the inside dimension of the tank got narrower at about the same rate at this level. It worked great. The low end of my plate is 1.5" lower than the high end. The groove I cut to help keep my bends where I wanted them is roughly half way through.

I figured weight assuming a 12" by 12" by .25" piece of steel weighing 10 pounds. Before I built the trailer I think I was around 1700 to 1800 pounds. I need to pull it across a scale.


----------



## parman

I was looking to stop the leakage of smoke and heat from the cooking chamber lid. Tomorrow I'll try to locate some of the silicone gasket maker. I would guess almost all auto supply stores would care the product? How do you think the silicone would do on the fire chamber lid?

If not the silicone maker what would you recommend?

Thanks for the pics and you've a great looking pit!


----------



## bubbonehead

Thank you Parman. Yes, any auto parts store should carry the Permatex. If you feel you need to seal the firebox door I would suggest a stove rope gasket.

Check this out this link,

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pd_sl_z...ve+rope+gasket&ie=UTF8&psrk=stove+gasket+rope 

Honestly though, I don't see it necessary to do so. Once you've got your fire going a well designed smoker should draft toward the cook chamber. Meaning that any small cracks would act as a fresh air inlet and be small enough to still be controllable by the air inlet dampeners.


----------



## griff

Wow!  Like the others have already said, you have some serious skills and have done an amazing job.  Well done, sir!  

I've been through all the materials and labor and calculated the cost of this smoker....PRICELESS!

Griff


----------



## circuit smoker

Bubbonehead - I read thru all your build and am really impressed.  You are a skilled craftsman.  I especially like the weed torch you installed for a fire starter.  I am planning on a smoker that will be stationary and have a natural gas line next to where it will sit.  Does the same weed torch work with natural gas or are there modifications that need to be made?


----------



## bubbonehead

I'm not sure. I know that a gas stove needs a different orifice when switching between natural gas and propane. But something like this isn't nearly as critical and may work just fine. Maybe someone else on here will chime in with a more knowledgeable answer.


----------



## daveomak

Circuit Smoker said:


> Bubbonehead - I read thru all your build and am really impressed.  You are a skilled craftsman.  I especially like the weed torch you installed for a fire starter. * I am planning on a smoker that will be stationary and have a natural gas line next to where it will sit.  Does the same weed torch work with natural gas or are there modifications that need to be made?*


They use different orifices.... The gas / air mixture will not be correct.....   The line pressure is not the same.....   

Dave


----------



## bubbonehead

I had a feeling Dave would have the answer to that question. A true wealth of knowledge. Thank you sir.


----------



## jarjarchef

edit to embeded link.... DaveOmak...
Not sure if the link worked or not. Trying to do this on a tablet.

The link is for a YouTube Channel for The Grill Father. He has a video on how to convert the LP and Natural Gas systems. They also sell conversion kits on their web site.

Not sure if they are the cheapest, but it is a start.


----------



## usmcrob

Thank you sooooo much for the play-by-play of the build!!  It looks AMAZING!!  I can't wait to tackle something like this myself!!


----------



## cooltex24

Great looking smoker!!  Is there any way you could get some better pics of the latch on the firebox?  I have been looking for a good way to hold mine closed. It's the last part I need to finish. Thanks!!

Scott


----------



## jaydog559

That is a nice looking smoker very nice


----------



## bubbonehead

IMG_20140526_084831549_HDR[1].jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ May 26, 2014


















IMG_20140526_084935981[1].jpg



__ bubbonehead
__ May 26, 2014






Please ignore the rust. If I remember correctly this came off a bar clamp.


----------

